# Post Traumatic Stress Disorder



## MoKarnagexvx (Jan 20, 2010)

So I recently realized that the way that I feel about a certain situation is post traumatic stress disorder. It has been realy hard for me to figure that out because normally I am not a sensitive person. I deal really well with stressful/emergency situations. But apparently, sometimes afterwords, it comes back to haunt me.
This situation is about a person who didnt sexually assault me but still manipulated, threatened, emotionally abused, stole from, lied to etc. me over a period of 8 months. We weren't dating, just living in the same space (except for when I left to squat because I couldn't handle being around them). the situation culminated in them pulling a gun on my friend and fellow squatter and us throwing them out etc.
But now when I think about them I freak out. I still feel really threatened by them. When I think they might be looking at something I have online I really freak out- blood rushing to the ears, I get shaky, headaches, lots of anxiety etc. This wasn't happening for a while because they moved and were out of my life, and now they are sort of starting to get into the same circles.
What would you do?
Does anyone have any tips for dealing with ptsd/panic attacks etc. associated with trauma/violation/extreme fear?
I'm not usually scared of anyone, but they also threatened to kill my dogs numerous times, and that is more upsetting than a threat against me.
Mo


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, it sounds like you - and probably others - would be better off if this person just simply disappeared. But how would that happen? Well, I'm sure you can think of something.
Prayer might not be as effective as other routes to address the problem, but it _is_ legal. Consider what might other avenues would resolve this dilemma.


----------



## Gudj (Jan 20, 2010)

veggieguy12 said:


> Wow, it sounds like you - and probably others - would be better off if this person just simply disappeared. But how would that happen? Well, I'm sure you can think of something.
> Prayer might not be as effective as other routes to address the problem, but it _is_ legal. Consider what might other avenues would resolve this dilemma.



I feel like that is very shady advice. 


I don't know anything about PTSD, and I'm sure you've already read up online about it.
The only other thing I can think of is sitting down with someone you really trust and talking about all the shittiest parts of your time around that person and sort of trying to work out your feelings from then and now. But... I don't really know.


----------



## Franny (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Mo-

You can handle this. You're fucking strong-willed and tough as shit, and nobody is going to get away with hurting you. Most of the time people who are acting intimidating are doing so out of some fear/insecurity/problem themselves, so keep in mind that you're not dealing with people that have themselves together (given how they treated you).

I know that doesn't fix things, but keep that in mind. I've been in similar situations, and general de-stressing helped when I was feeling really anxious about it. Meditate, do yoga, smell lavender, exercise, drink tea, whatever works for you. Do you have any mutual friends that could mediate maybe?


----------



## MoKarnagexvx (Jan 20, 2010)

Unfortunately there are no mutual friends and this dude isnt accountable- he still threatens violence when talking about me to other people. 
I'm gonna drink more tea and maybe try to secure my house so I dont have to worry about him getting my dogs.
thanks yall


----------



## bote (Jan 20, 2010)

if you´re not going to move and there´s nothing more to be done as far as distancing yourself socially, then Veggie´s advice is good. You don´t have to do anything necessarily, but if you are prepared it will make you feel more confident and probably help you relax.

Personally, I think calling it ptsd makes it harder to address the problem, which sounds like plain and simple, you are living with a bad amount of fear. 
Check yarn and glue´s ¨hella anxiety meds¨ thread, cutting out cafeine, weed and alcohol can help curtail anxiety.


----------



## finn (Jan 21, 2010)

A good number of my friends have PTSD from being street medics, but there have been some advances in understanding it. Apparently it's formed during a time period of about 30 minutes (the time window can vary up to several hours) called memory reconsolidation, and every instance of a PTSD episode reinforces itself. Right now the nonchemical research is focusing on disrupting that process, basically by exposing the person to a traumatic film and then waiting 1/2 hour and then playing tetris (though I suppose a similar game would suffice) for 10 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 21, 2010)

I would be carefull what you post here if you are in fact scared. If this guy is truelly out to get you & knows you it wouldnt be to hard for him to get a username. This is interpersonal terroism, he has you scared for your dogs & to live & breathe. Sun tzu would tell you to appear strong in these types of situations & so will I. Otherwise he will use this as fuel to continue to hurt you on the inside without lifting a finger physically. He sounds like your tipical bully. I am unsure if this is PTSD or if that acronym is too widely used for stuff now, & sounds more like an abusive relationship since it was over 8 months. I know the gun was probably the tip of the spear, but it sounds like the culmination of multiple violations of trust & supposed friendship. I am sure trauma from any one physical or ongoingg psychsocial events can lead to this. There must have been some writing on the wall & I would look for the signs next time so it doesnt get this far, still have relationships & trust people just more carefully. This guy sounds like a real scumbag & I wouldnt be afraid to threaten him with the "Police", usually I wouldnt advocate that but sounds like he has some experience on that side of the law & they are prob looking for him anyway. Curious if a judge would issue a roaming restraing order if you could prove you are homeless, squatting, traveling etc, & that this guy runs in the same circles & is a threat.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 21, 2010)

As far as the law is concerned, if you are on record as being afraid for your life, having been threatened, reaching out to the Law for protection, security, perhaps even resolution - well, these things will help secure your legal validation should you ever need to defend yourself within or without your domicile.
*Gudj*, I agree that prayer is very shady.


----------

